# bergwerk mercury



## bartb (13. November 2003)

hallo,

ich bin ein belgischer biker, und habe die bergwerks kennengelernt. Sie sind wonderschön - ich wurde mich auch eine kaufen. Aber kenne in Belgien kein verteiler.
Also ich soll online ein rahmen kaufen?
Nur ist meine frage: M oder L - Ich bin 182 cm und habe schrittlange von 84 cm.
In Belgien rechnen wir in Zoll (ich fahre mit ein 18.5 zoll rahme).
Wo kan ich bestens ein rahme online bestellen?

grussen
bartb


----------



## carloz (13. November 2003)

Hi bart,

also ich bin 1,76 und habe Rahmengröße L.
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter 

Online würd ich hier mal schaun:

http://www.bike-side.com/index2.htm

oder hier

https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s326041...amp=3B+ATB+Rahmen/product_overview.shopscript

Das ist der shop. Die Hauptseite ist http://www.charlys-bike-point.de/

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (13. November 2003)

bin 180 cm und fahre "M"

bergwerk empfiehlt meines wissens bis 183 cm rahmengrösse "M"

ist wohl aber auch geschmackssache


----------



## carloz (13. November 2003)

Ach daher komm ich bei korrekter Sitzposition nich mit dem ganzen Fuß aufn Boden 
Naja, ich finds so besser. Wie gesagt, sollte man am besten testen...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## bluesky (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von carloz _
> *Ach daher komm ich bei korrekter Sitzposition nich mit dem ganzen Fuß aufn Boden
> Naja, ich finds so besser. Wie gesagt, sollte man am besten testen...
> 
> ...




kann ich was für wenn du mit buffalos fährst ?


----------



## Fettkloß (13. November 2003)

größe L geht von 180cm bis 191cm körpergröße 


carloz - wer hat dir nen L rahmen verkauft ????????????bei bluesky isses an der grenze - da hätt ich auch den M genommen .

oder hast du ultralange arme ?


----------



## wilbo (13. November 2003)

Hallo Bart,

Afhankelijk van je rijstijl  - laid back of attack - heb je bij jouw lichaamslengte de keuze tussen een M of een L frame. Ikzelf ben 1,74 en heb 2 M frames. Ik had een S kunnen kiezen, maar het grotere frame bezorgt me meer comfort.
Bergwerk heeft in Nederland een verdeler voor de Benelux. Kijk 'ns op hun site voor de adresgegevens. Je kan dan een frame bestellen via de handelaar van je vertrouwen. Ik hoop voor jou dat dat niet L'Express is!
Ik heb mijn Mercury Race en mijn Faunus carbon in Good old Germany gekocht. De oosterburen geven meer korting en zijn m.i. "serieuzer".

Groetjes
Wilbo

 Entschuldigung Leute, aber ich konnte es nicht übers Herz bringen, meinem Landsmann auf Deutsch zu antworten. Grosses Ehrenwort: über Euch nur Gutes


----------



## carloz (13. November 2003)

@wilbo:

kewl un ich d8 kochen bedeutet immer nur inner Küche zu stehen 

@Fettkloß:

Wiejetzt ? Ich sitz gut auf dem Dingen ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (14. November 2003)

na ja - ich dachte halt das der rahmen etwas zu groß ist - du fährst ja auch nicht grade einen kurzen vorbau - schätze 90mm oder 100mm . 

ich bin 183 und fahre den L mit nem 100er vorbau und finde meine sitzposition schon ziemlich raceig- aber ok wenn du gut draf sitzt , das is ja wos drauf an kommt


----------



## wilbo (14. November 2003)

Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof aber dein Mercury ist trotzdem wunderschön


----------



## carloz (14. November 2003)

@wilbo:

Danke 
Aber ich denke das hier 'Ik heb mijn Mercury Race en mijn Faunus carbon in Good old Germany gekocht' heisst wohl, dass du dein bike in germany gekauft hast, oder ?
Naja und ich dachte gekocht heisst gekauft ? Und kochen gibt es ja im deutschen auch und...naja, is auch egal 
Hör mir einfach nich zu *ggg*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (14. November 2003)

Hallo Leutz (carloz, fettkloß, anthonyix, ...),

es ist zwar noch nicht so 100%-amtlich, aber ich stehe kurz vor meiner Bergwerk-Mercury-Endurance-Order 

Nur bei der Gabel und den Brakes bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. 

Hat jemand so richtig grottenschlechte Erfahrungen mit den sereinmäßigen XT-Disc's von Shimano gemacht?.
Mit Gabeln kenne ich mich auch nicht so gut aus, wichtig wäre für mich a) Stabilität (bin über 80kg) und möglichst b) wartungsfreundlich sollten sie sein.

Hier nun ein paar Daten:

*    Rahmen: bei einer Beinlänge im Schritt 78 cm * 0,66 = ca.51cm, also Rahmenhöhe: M. (Gruß an Carloz: L ist  , aber trotzdem das schönste Bike i ever seen)
*    Alle BW-Farben gefallen mir in ihrer
Zusammenstellung/Kontrast, habe viel Bikeklamotten in blau/schwarz. Also: blau/silber o.ä. (Habe leider den BW-Katalog noch nicht, kommt aber.)
*    Es gibt eine gute Idee (Charlys-Bike-Point): der Rahmen wird gegen Steinschlag mit einer 0,3 mm trägerlosen Lackschutzfolie, an Unterrohr,  im Tretlagerbereich und am Sitzrohr geschützt (am besten vor Montage). Sind eigentlich alle BW-Rahmen doppelt pulverbeschichtet?

Ansonsten wie aus dem Angebot:

*    Federgabel - Manitou Scareb Comp disc only 80 mm (Fahre im Mittel Cross-Country und Trail)
*    Bremsen - Shimano XT Disc (vone 170/hinten 160) 
*    Steuersatz - ACROS AH 02 
*    Speichen - DT Super Comp. 2.0/1.8 mit Prolock Nippel 
*    Naben - BERGWERK Disc (Hügi Onyx) 
*    Felgen  Mavic X 223 
*    Sattel - Selle Italia SLR XP (Da habe ich leider kaum (negative) Erfahrungen bisher gemacht)
*    Sattelstütze - BERGWERK 27,2 mm 
*    Vorbau - BERGWERK Gut-Drauf 
*    Reifen - Schwalbe Fast Fred 2.35 
*    Schaltwerk/Schaltgríff - Shimano XT / Shimano XT 
*    Umwerfer - Shimano XT 
*    Zahnkranz  Shimano XT 
*    Kurbel/Innenlager - Shimano XT Hollowtech Oktalink II / Shimano

Melde mich bald wieder, Greetz @All.


----------



## Lumix (14. November 2003)

Also ich fare XT-Disc seit 3 Jahren mit inges. ca 14000km. Das erste Jahr an einem Steppenwolf TUNDRA FS und die letzten zwei Jahre an einem Bergwerk Faunus. Die Vorderadbremse war immer Top, kein quitschen usw. ich habe in drei Jahren nur 3x neue Beläge gebraucht (ja ja ja, wer bremst verliert!!!) und eine neue Scheibe benötigt. Die hintere Bremse hat an dem Steppenwolf gequitscht wie blöd, ich konnte dem nur mit organischen Bremsbelägen begegenen, die natürlcih schell runter waren. An dem Faunus war es dann TOP  , dort konnte ich wieder auf Sintermetallbeläge von Shimano wechseln.

Im Großen und ganzen bin ich damit Glücklich.

Mit den Gabel hatte ich leider Pech. 

Vor zwei Jahren kaufte ich von dem Biketest getrieben eine DUKE SL. Die Gabel arbeitet gut, nur leider tropfte sie nach 4500km wie eine Gießkanne. Nach langem hin und her wegen Garantie, bekam ich von SI eine Austauschgabel DUKE SL U-Turn siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=82532&goto=newpo 

...tja wieder nach 4400km das gleich, also wieder zum Service und reparieren lassen; habe die Gabel jetzt verkauft.

Zum Thema Sattel: Ich habe den Italia SLR XP mal kutz gefahren und bin dann auf den Italia SLR Trans Am umgestiegen, der wesentlcih besser zu mit passt.

Sonst hört sich die Kombination doch recht gut an.


----------



## Lumix (14. November 2003)

..ich noch mal.

Also die Lackierung der BW-Rahmen ist echt der Hammer. Selbst nach zwei Jahren waren dort Dank der doppelten Pulverbeschichtung keine  Lackabsplitterungen oder Schäden !!!  

Diese Folie, die Du anspricht, ist Steinschlagschutzfolie (Fa. 3M/Scotch) aus dem KFZ-Bereich. Kaufen kann man diese von der Rolle in Fachgeschäften für Autowerbung (z.B.Trimline). Diese Folie ist recht Dick, aber sehr flexibel, daher kann man(n) sie auch über Schweißnähte kleben.
Ich setzte diese ebenfalls ein; an der Schwinge unterhalb des Oberrohrs uns an allen Stellen, an denen evt. die Züge scheuern könnten. Ich habe bei meinem Hardtrail nach 5 Jahren die Folie von der Kettenstreben entfernt; darunter war das Rohr wie neu!!!
Man kann Sie kaum sehen und diese Kettenstrebenneoprenpariser sehen nach einiger Zeit aus wie angefressen.

Peter


----------



## Nomercy (14. November 2003)

@Lumix

Danke für Deinen Beitrag, insbesondere was Die XT-Disc (das hört sich doch ordentlich an...), die Gabel (dann evtl. doch luftgefedert...) und den Sattel angeht (da weiß ich aber nicht, ob wir beide am "ENDE" den selben Geschmack haben...)   

Gruß


----------



## Lumix (14. November 2003)

Mit der Gabel bin ich auch noch am rätseln, da ich für mein LSD (baue ich gerade auf) noch keinen habe. Ich wede wohl einen Manitou Slareb Super nehmen (wenn ich eine günstige finde). Dann muß mann aber eben einen Adapter von Post Mount auf IS2000 einsetzen. Mal sehen.....

Hey, wenn Du dein Bike am Start hast, poste mal ein Bild.

Peter


----------



## carloz (14. November 2003)

@NoMercy:

Danke für das Lob *AnmeinenHändlerweitergeb* 
Also wegen der Gabel, ich hab wie gesagt die RONIN dran, bin bisher zufrieden, ausser, dass ich da ein klacken beim ausfedern hör, aber evtl. fahr ich mit zu viel Druck...das muss ich noch genau prüfen. An sonsten bietet die Gabel sehr viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, vor allem mit dem ALBERT Plus haste beim Wiegetritt vorne kein schaukeln mehr. Is echt TOP  
Und die is sowas von steif ! Also ich bin begeistert. Fahre selber die Marta, da ich die billiger bekommen hab, an sonsten wärs n Louischen geworden...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (14. November 2003)

@ keinegnade

zu shimano bremsen kann ich dir leider nix sagen .

nehm wenns geht keine rock shox gabel - wenns dir irgendwie möglich ist ne fox (optimal wäre ne terralogic 80er  )
Freund von mir fährt die manitou comp - macht nicht so einen überzeugenden eindruck !!spar nicht an der gabel - die ist wichtig !!!

ok - ich bin optikfreak - der bergwerkvorbau ist zar toll verarbeitet aber auf ein Mercury pass der nich - viel zu kotzig !!!!
Carloz hat es gut gemacht - er fährt einen WCS - das ist ein schöner vorbau (gute Form ) wenn du die schrift nicht magst spray drüber - hab ich auch gemacht siehst du null !!
Oder nen syntace F99 der ist optisch fast genau so wie der WCS.der duraflite von syntace ist halt passend dazu !

ansonsten hab ich an deiner wahl nix zu meckern


----------



## Fettkloß (14. November 2003)

beim Vorbau soll es KLOTZIG heissen und nicht kotzig !!!!!!!


----------

